# THE CONSUMER



## Packerjohn (Dec 3, 2019)

Well, it's December & everyone seems to be using their credit cards for Christmas shopping.  Yes, 80% of the shoppers pay for their goods on credit.  That reminds me of one of my favourite songs some years ago by Canadian Country singer, Stompin' Tom Connors.  Remember this song as you shop this "holiday season:

* Stompin' Tom Connors – The Consumer Lyrics*

 The Consumer they call us
We're the people that buy
Well everyone else is out to sell some kind of merchandise
We run to the boss and tell 'em we need a bit more gold
Some tax deductions later and we still wind up in the hole

Oh yes we are the people running in the race
Buying up the bargains in the ol' marketplace
Another sale on something, we'll buy it while it's hot
Save a lot of money spending money we don't got
We Save a lot of money spending money we don't got

The Consumer they call us
We always get a fair shake
We buy a fridge that doesn't freeze and a stove that doesn't bake
We can't buy nothing lasting unless we get that raise in pay
And they'd only charge us more for the things that cost less today

The Consumer they call us
We're fussy what we eat
We look at the price of t-bone steak and buy hamburg meat
And all those fancy packages we take down from the shelf
They're always full of good fresh air when they're full of nothing else

Oh yes we are the people running in the race
Buying up the bargains in the ol' marketplace
Another sale on something, we'll buy it while it's hot
Save a lot of money spending money we don't got
We Save a lot of money spending money we don't got

The Consumer they call us
When the man comes in the door
To give us a deal on a vaccume when we buy a rug for the floor
And how do we pay the finance when the monthly bills arrive
They just send down the bailiff to reposes the car we drive

The consumer is what they call us, we're always deep in debt
From buying drawers in Discount stores to fixin' the tv set
We go to the bank for the money and sign for another loan
And hope the lord doesn't see us stop in the tavern halfway home

Oh yes we are the people running in the race
Buying up the bargains in the ol' marketplace
Another sale on something, we'll buy it while it's hot
Save a lot of money spending money we don't got
We Save a lot of money spending money we don't got


----------

